# Puppy Harness/Cuff Dealers...



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

I need to get a harness for my pup and one of those little euro joe puppy sleeves, and I was wondering who you guys would recommend as far as dealers are concerned? I have not previously had to order a great deal of equipment, so this is new to me, and I don't want to have to wait two months for things to arrive....

Who have you guys had good experiences with? If there's anyone I should be warned about, PM's are always nice.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

just get a nylon harness from petsmart/petco, a chamois from costco and some burlap from lowes or home depot. You shouldn't need anything more than that for a puppy. 

When your dog gets older and you can better predict how big your dog will be then order from some place like fullgripgear, elitek9, rayallen etc.


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet  Thanks! The fact that she's 5 months old shouldn't make a difference should it?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What type of dog?


----------



## J Ramanujam (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh shes a little malinois pup.


----------

